# everglades rock



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i was looking for my everglades ratsnake in its tank, and i found it under a rock, it was level with the substrate, but its head was sticking up
the rock fell on him

it is a small rock, like a half inch thick and flat, it seems fine, then i tried to feed it and it wont eat, but he looks like hes about to shed too, should i be very conserned, he is normal behavior wise. has this happened to anyone else


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

it looked like the rock landed mostly on the substrate


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I would just hold off and see if he sheds.

By the way it sounds though he should be fine


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

hes moving now
his face shed but hes body didnt, so hes not to active


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

dont be concerned unless he starts to noticably lose body weight...other wise its prob not hungry...lol


----------

